# 2 Cattleya hybrids



## Candace (Nov 19, 2008)

So, a couple more to show. The first is Blc. Goldenzelle 'Lemon Chiffon' AM/AOS. It's blooming now with 8 flowers on 3 spikes with another spike in bud. I need to get a big back drop for my larger plants, but for now a couple outside pics will have to do. 






and a close-up taken with my old(not great) camera from last year's blooming.





This one is Northernara (Have no idea what it is called now...) Roy Yarhiro 'Izumi'. It's blooming on 3 spikes, one spike in bud and ready to open. The flowers are as dark as pictured. The plant with spikes is probably 3 ft. tall, so not a good one for inside growers. The leaves on the plant got some odd streaks in them this year. I upped the light but was worried it was virused. Luckily, I had it tested and it's clean.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 19, 2008)

very different, but pretty coloring on both, and 2 great plants!!! Jean


----------



## swamprad (Nov 19, 2008)

That Goldenzelle is really terrific.


----------



## Hera (Nov 19, 2008)

They're both lovely.


----------



## P-chan (Nov 19, 2008)

I have Blc. Goldenzelle 'Lemon Chiffon'. I bought it as a little plant, and had forgotten the description. WOW!! Now I can't wait! 
Your blooms this year are even nicer than last. (normal, I know..) 
Great job!! :clap:


----------



## nikv (Nov 19, 2008)

Candace,

Very nice flowers!

I did a quick check at the RHS website and I discovered that they now have this one as Jacquinara Roy Yahiro, which is Hansenara Rebecca x Cattlianthe Chocolate Drop. 

Isn't it nice what they've done with all of our orchid names!?! :sob:

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 19, 2008)

Your plants always amaze me -- they are so full of spikes and flowers.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanx for posting, I really love [Catts :ninja:] but can't grow them so I'll drool over yours! Yay Catt hybrids! Take that RHS! :viking:


----------



## Candace (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 20, 2008)

:clap: Terrific!!


----------



## paphjoint (Nov 20, 2008)

Very nice both I prefer the first one !


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 21, 2008)

They are both ugly... Just kidding!!!

I am impressed by the first because of the two toned flowers (yellow and yellow-green), but I love the socond most because of the stunning colour!Thanks for posting...


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 21, 2008)

Great catts, Candace..!  I guess the second one must have Schomburgkia in it somewhere...


----------

